# 1938 Hawthorne



## ohdeebee (Mar 20, 2019)

As found other than grips.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2019)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 20, 2019)

Wow


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2019)

Holy shi*


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2019)

Just noticed she's still wearing her original slippers! Whitewall Riverside Mates!!! WOW!!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 20, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Just noticed she's still wearing her original slippers! Whitewall Riverside Mates!!! WOW!!!




Matching wards socks on the inside as well! She’s a classy lady!


----------



## Barto (Mar 20, 2019)

Wow, that is nice!


----------



## tryder (Mar 21, 2019)

Curved seat tube. Very cool. 
Was this bicycle made by Monark or Cleveland Welding?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2019)

tryder said:


> Curved seat tube. Very cool.
> Was this bicycle made by Monark or Cleveland Welding?



Snyder


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2019)

Agreed as above comments. Sssoo much bling she has just about everything!

Also nice wide flat low rise bars as found on this type. WW Riverside Mates amazing!


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 21, 2019)

ohdeebee said:


> As found other than grips.
> 
> View attachment 967853
> 
> ...




OMG that is gorgeous!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 21, 2019)

STUNNING! 
Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 21, 2019)

Beautiful. The chainguard design on these is spot on. Kudos to whomever designed this bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 28, 2019)

That a killer bike....love the colors congrats!!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 28, 2019)

Would that be the "Zep"?  Amazing. A time tunnel experience.........


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 29, 2019)

It looks like a deluxe model like the zep, but zeps were black, or am I wrong?


----------



## Nashman (Mar 29, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> It looks like a deluxe model like the zep, but zeps were black, or am I wrong?



I dunno....... I think the dudes rides were black, perhaps the ladies was white? It seems to be a variation of a Zep, but I could be wrong. Killer bike either way!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 29, 2019)

ohdeebee said:


> As found
> MaMaaasitaaa QUERIDA Q. LINDA UUUUUUUFFFFF.......


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 30, 2019)

Zeps came in all  different colors!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 30, 2019)

Tell us how this one surfaced?
beautiful original!


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 31, 2019)

Boys 38 Hawthorne Zeps were only offered in black . Girls were offered in a choice of black or this cream.
 As per the 38 M W catalog.


----------



## TieDye (Mar 31, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous!! I love the curved seat tube bikes.
Deb


----------



## Nashman (Mar 31, 2019)

TieDye said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! I love the curved seat tube bikes.
> Deb



Yeah, that curved seat tube is the bees knees.


----------

